# Barryd's day.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It's Barry's 25th or is it 35th maybe his forty eleventh birthday today 😆 happy birthday 🎂 Barry.

It's a different sort of anniversary here today, that's how I remember it's also your birthday.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> It's Barry's 25th or is it 35th maybe his forty eleventh birthday today 😆 happy birthday 🎂 Barry.
> 
> It's a different sort of anniversary here today, that's how I remember it's also your birthday.


 I am sure it is 53 Jan.

I started a thread on FC but there is also one on Wildies. He gets around as much now as he did in his Darlo days.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Be handy if he got outa bed and told me how to turn off my bluddy Pop Up Blocker which has suddenly decided to stop all links.


Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

How many b'days does he have in year.

Anyway Happy Birthday in case it really is today.

Happy Unbirthday if it isn't.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Be handy if he got outa bed and told me how to turn off my bluddy Pop Up Blocker which has suddenly decided to stop all links.
> 
> Ray.


Ray You should have held thaat gripe for tomorrow - on his Birthday he can do what he wants. Hit him tomorrow at hangover time.:wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well he is young enough not to start worrying about age. Mind you with all that so called music he will need hearing aids soon. Maybe I an sell him my old ones??
Cheap on his birthday.


Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pardon ?

Speak up young man... you're mumbling.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> *Well he is young enough not to start worrying about age. *Mind you with all that so called music he will need hearing aids soon. Maybe I an sell him my old ones??
> Cheap on his birthday.
> 
> Ray.


You must be joking, Im just broken.

Thanks for all birthday wishes.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Barry 
ccasion4:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Bazza is another year older, good for him that he has got there.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’s the same age as my eldest child

8 years younger than my 6th and last 

Happy birthday my lovely one :kiss:

No way are you broken 

Your knees maybe, but not you 

Sandra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy birthday Bazza, good to see you have such wonderful friends here, I bet you can't wait to get Ray's old hearing aids eh? I shall post you some laverbread


ccasion6:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d post his leffi 

But being a pensioner 

I can’t afford the postage >

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Depending on how much birthday money he's got I'm gonna adopt him 😀.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If your open to adoption Jan

I’ve a multitude of kids and grandkids

I can offer one or two for adoption >

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> *He's the same age as my eldest child
> 
> 8 years younger than my 6th and last *
> 
> ...


Sandra

Maths?

Or have you a special way of procreating?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is a special needs adoption :laugh: not just any old one.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Sandra
> 
> Maths?
> 
> Or have you a special way of procreating?


Sorry

8 years older

I recon I have a special way of procreating

Pop out two at a time

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> This is a special needs adoption :laugh: not just any old one.


Who says they don't have special needs ?

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Barry!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Barfday mate.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday -


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Missed that! Happy birthday Barry!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

When is the next one so we can get ready?


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

in twelve months Ray

How often do you have a birthday?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have stopped counting and try to avoid them Sandra. In fact when Prue asks me what I want for my birthday, I always answer "Peace and quiet" but never get it.


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve gone beyond Birthday presents Ray

The kids buy them for me

But in truth if I haven’t already got it

At 75 , I don’t need it 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, if I can't eat or drink it, then don't bother. We are drowning in 'stuff' and the only asset would be a skip.


Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

All I wanted was a case of Leffe Rituel and some decent French Cheese. Did I get it? Nope. 

Thanks for all the good Birthday wishes but next time your in France do the right thing and bring us back the goods!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Enjoy 👍🏼


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Barry's Belated Birthday Surprise*


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Bit late, but never mind - happy, happy birthday Barry. May all your wishes (cheese and Leffe) come true. My big boy had his 50th yesterday (same vintage as you, more or less). His fave Belgian tipple is la Chouffe. But I'll ask him to neck a Leffe just for you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> All I wanted was a case of Leffe Rituel and some decent French Cheese. Did I get it? Nope.
> 
> Thanks for all the good Birthday wishes but next time your in France do the right thing and bring us back the goods!


I've got your Liffey ritual

I'll get the cheese

But where the hell are you my toy boy ?

Sandra


----------

